# Coshocton, OH-Molly & Max-8MO Old-Friendly/Playful



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

I just found them on petfinder and do not have any other info.

Coshocton, OH-Molly & Max-8MO Old-Friendly/Playful

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11108431










These are owner surrend. The family don't have time to care for them. They are about 8 months old. they are very friendly and playful. 


Coshocton County Animal Shelter 
coshocton, oh 
(740) 622-9741


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Very cute twosome!


----------

